# Opinions on body nutrition lab



## Tonks79 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi I've never used body nutrition lab and have had a look on net and there's mixed views on it, so wanted to know if anyone has used there oils ? If so what u think ?
Thanks.


----------



## event462 (Apr 18, 2015)

Never heard of them


----------



## Tonks79 (Apr 18, 2015)

event462 said:


> Never heard of them



Thanks for reply pal. I ain't heard of them til today as source got them. He's always had good legit stuff but just wanted to find out off others as there's a lil bit about them on net but mixed views.


----------



## nightster (Apr 18, 2015)

Never heard of them, good luck!


----------



## Tonks79 (Apr 18, 2015)

nightster said:


> Never heard of them, good luck!



Thanks for taking time to reply. I think I will give them ago and let people know my opinions on them as might be able to help someone else out.


----------



## event462 (Apr 18, 2015)

If you do, don't go on feel. Get blood work done. That way you know if its g2g and if so, how good.


----------



## Tonks79 (Apr 18, 2015)

event462 said:


> If you do, don't go on feel. Get blood work done. That way you know if its g2g and if so, how good.



Cheers pal, that's what I plan to do but I'm already doing 250mg test e twice a week and 325mg tren e by bsi but dropped and broke 1 of my 10ml vials of bsi tren e do that's why I'm looking to get this body nutrition tren e.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 19, 2015)

Tonks79 said:


> Cheers pal, that's what I plan to do but I'm already doing 250mg test e twice a week and 325mg tren e by bsi but dropped and broke 1 of my 10ml vials of bsi tren e do that's why I'm looking to get this body nutrition tren e.


Did the same thing with a vial of tren recently. about ripped my fukin hair out. Did the same with some test a while back, but TREN!, could have beat an innocent bystander for that.


----------



## Tonks79 (Apr 21, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Did the same thing with a vial of tren recently. about ripped my fukin hair out. Did the same with some test a while back, but TREN!, could have beat an innocent bystander for that.



I know exactly what you mean. Now I have a new problem my source don't have any tren e but does have tren ace. How would I make the switch to tren ace?
Do I just do my last tren e jab and then start tren ace, or wait ??
Thanks.


----------

